# Integrated electronics.



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Is there a way to glass in a keg-o-rator?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Cool idea.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

It seems so permanent to me; making servicing these items difficult. Doesn't everything eventually break in a marine environment?
With regards to having all the different components networked (cleanly) to a do-all source, I think the industry has room for improvement. N2K networking is sweet, but you still have to run transducer / video cables separate from N2K lines. It would be sweet to see all those items integrated into one cable, or better yet transmit effectively via Bluetooth.


----------

